# Snow Estimating Software Question



## Pro-Seal Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys not real sure if this is the right place to post this... Recently purchase 
" Managing Snow & Ice System" trying to get the edge on competors in my area, WELL the problem I am having is that all the estimates that i enter come up with outrageous pricing. I have measure several different lots, large to small. Ex. Local wal-mart estimate was 1.5 million dollars to just plow and salt, what am i doing wrong with this software... any help would be great thats 

Brian


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

do you have a link to thare website so wecan see what it is ?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

are you able to set rates for different equipment, and materials (salt)?

maybe the rates are set to high for the area?


----------



## Pro-Seal Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

*Snow Software*

Hey Everything is changeable prices for equipment, salt usage, total amount of snowfall

Gives estimates in three forms 
1 Seasonal
2 Per push by the inch
3 Per Event

I have the prices set at 60 dollars per hr right now for a 1 ton truck with 9' blade
and i have the salt truck set at 50 per hr/ spreading salt at a rate of .010 per sq ft.

I know this program works several larger comapies in Northeast us it... If mick is out there his input would be helpful, as well as all they other members. this is really starting to bug me, I want to use the software next year. so I have some time 
Thanks Brian


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it giving you numbers that would be about right for your smaller lots but really off on anything of size?


----------



## Pro-Seal Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

Not really almost every lot that i measure comes out way over priced, i think, talked to tech support today and the said that the system is numbers based... that it goes by the numbers that you input. tryed changing some numbers around today and still they are over priced i feel...

However i do business in a cut throut area, so maybe i just feel these are high but the really are what i should be charging for these types of lots.

I also talked to the district mgr of a very large wholesale club today and he basically said that price is not an object to him or his company... that he would pay whatever it took to make sure that the job was done right. Keep in mind that we plow this lot and salt everything and make good money at this lot.

But as far as this program goes he is the basics

Same program that John A Allin uses 
you can purchase program through www.[B]snowmagizineonline.com [/B]
HELP ready to throw it through office wall...:realmad:


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

I use excel. set up formulas that base my estimates on what I want per hour, lot size and adjusted for difficulty.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

post expamples of a sample lot. The 1.5 to do wal-mart is pretty high unless it was for the season. What does it show for a driveway.

I haven't used it, but I'm thinking a decmial is off somewhere. 

I would also get with their tech support and tell them to input the numbers that you have and see what they come up with.


----------



## mdrier (Dec 30, 2008)

I have always used excell for all of my pricing and changed equipment rates and material $.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I think its one of those thing where the output is only as good as the information the person is inputting. With some programs you need to know how to input information to get it to respond the way you want it to. I have seen several excel spreadsheets for stonework which are always nice but you do have to know what your doing to get a accurate number. I would love to see some of these spreadsheets if someone is willing to pm me with one. And please don't see this as me saying you don't know what your doing, I am saying that sometimes you need to word things maybe differently or look at it differently when entering it to make it work for your market area. Maybe reduce your numbers by 10% before entering them or find a standard rule to make it work.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

If tech support can't help you with the software they sell I would send it back. I also use an excel spread sheet with past history and sf times per plowing. I hope that $60 per hour for a 1 ton is not what you charge. I don't know your area but I think you would be leaving alot on the table.


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

is this the software?
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47284


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats not it. This is a cd computer program. I started to use this program then put it on the back burner a couple of years back. If i remember right you have production rates to input when you set up the program? Maybe raise them a little and see how this changes things


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

where could i get this program ?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

He hasn't resonded since 12-17. I'm guessing it was his fault and not the program.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Either use pen and paper or excel.......


----------



## Pro-Seal Snow (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sorry so Long*

Sorry it has been so long, been busy, anyways 
I ordered John Allins book that goes along with this estimating software and bassically feel alot better about program. Couple of posters got is right before me, it was the production levels that i had entered in, they were default levels. just assumed they were right OPPS.

So let me ask if this seems more reasonable I mention Wal-mart price before was 1.5 million- now with new levels in and more accurate mesurements we came up with 70 thousand per year.

Thanks Again guys

P.S. any other advise about this program would be helpful thankspayup


----------

